
Show HN: A Python-built Network, Visual link saving/sharing - sammyshabib
http://knowed.com
======
sammyshabib
Full disclosure... I shared this twice, but I think it came across as an
attempt for on-boarding users vs. receiving feedback.

I really would just like the feedback... I think it's a great tool, but this
is my first project EVER, and really need some seasoned vets to give some
critical advice.

Main questions: \- Is the concept useful? (arguably most important question)
\- User interface, good/bad..? confusing?? \- Speed, lag... is it reasonable
considering the resources loaded? \- anything else noteworthy

Site is built mostly with Python (Django Framework), Celery for background
tasks, etc.

